# My little girlies



## HeidiMG

Hello , 
I am new here . My name is Christine and I am from beautiful British Columbia , Canada . Here are a few pictures of my new girlies . Sorry for the blurry pictures and missing heads , they move so quick it's hard to get a good picture . 

This is Indigo my blue dumbo .


----------



## HeidiMG

This is Wren , my ??? not quite sure what she is but she is a absolute doll . I just adore her .


----------



## HeidiMG

A couple really bad pic's but what the heck I'll throw them in too . 

Wren was posing very nicely then pulled back right as I took the picture , silly girl . The other picture is in her homemade hammock/bag .


----------



## OhBugger.

ooh, they're beautiful!


----------



## Inesita

Aw, what pretty ratties. Love their colourings!


----------



## twitch

very beautiful girls. i think wren would be a platinum berkshire. its not often you see a true berkshire, tons of mismarked ones but not as often a true one. and you're blue has such a stunning color. my blue rusted out a lot so he's almost brown. where did you get your girls?


----------



## sk1tt135

I don't think Wren is a platinum, I think she might be a blue agouti or something like that since she's bluish brown. =]


----------



## twitch

on my screen she looks more silver then blue. dang different settings and other things can't think of the name of that make things look different on different screens.


----------



## HeidiMG

Thanks so much for the comments . Wren is more beige but blue at the same time . I love them . Thanks everyone .


----------



## silverynitrate

I love how Wren's white goes onto her cheek like that.


----------

